# "Girl Crush" Might Not Be Country, But Fine



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Single & Song of the year so far





I have one too


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Oh I don't know, I don't think she's all that hot, I'd feel like I was settling if I was stuck with her. I'd hit it but then I'd have to leave, I have things to do.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

When you get my age, things like that get my pulse going


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Why in the world is Justin Timberlake on that stage???
Stop trying to sully my country music!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> Oh I don't know, I don't think she's all that hot, I'd feel like I was settling if I was stuck with her. I'd hit it but then I'd have to leave, I have things to do.


Operator, great song, great band. If you would walk away cause you have better things to do....well I have a song for ya. Enjoy your glimpse forward.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I never heard this one but it kinda sounds like she's a *****?? 

And just what exactly kinda music is this?

Thanks. 

-Ark-


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Listen again...... she's singing about you (the man) who is on her (the other girl's) lips...... work with us here Ark!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Listen again...... she's singing about you (the man) who is on her (the other girl's) lips...... work with us here Ark!


Trying to. That song made the pack howl tho... Not gonna play it again; can't have that during deer season!


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Fallout Boy and Urma Thurman with the soccer *****. Oh my


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> Trying to. That song made the pack howl tho... Not gonna play it again; can't have that during deer season!


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Meh. She doesn't do anything for me. She's all 'face' and no skin. Not even a fine face.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Btw, her music sucks. I've heard better from dixie chicks.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

AquaHull said:


>


You are such a freakin bastard!!! I fell for it and now they've gone apeshit!

Heading out to the kiddie pool of shame to holler at my buddy Gambit...

Bassturd...


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Okay Ark, I have 15 years on ya, so I picked a country one just for you that I know you can relate to, but it makes me ask your question.......... And just what exactly kinda music is this?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Arklatex said:


> You are such a freakin bastard!!! I fell for it and now they've gone apeshit!
> 
> Heading out to the kiddie pool of shame to holler at my buddy Gambit...
> 
> Bassturd...


Note to Gambit...... your gonna need a bigger kiddie pool of shame the way things are going.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Okay Ark, I have 15 years on ya, so I picked a country one just for you that I know you can relate to, but it makes me ask your question.......... And just what exactly kinda music is this?


That ain't country. Sounds like hip hop to me.

And this fits in nicely here


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

not a fan of country music at all but its like rap or any other music I hear
I heard cats f*cking with sound better then a lot of crap theses days
but ever listen to big butts by sir mixalot or run dmc?
old school rap and what I do is shut music off and watch the shacking 
I cant help it , I loves the ladies! what was that old saying black white yellow or pink they are all ... what was after 'all' again?
you all pretty much get the idea , and yes aquahull she is F**kable 
I feel like Al bundy from married with childern
back to my kiddie pool of shame


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> I never heard this one but it kinda sounds like she's a *****??
> 
> And just what exactly kinda music is this?
> 
> ...


It ain't country.
Neither is 95% of the stuff they play on "country music" stations.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Country music:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## Billy Roper (Oct 5, 2015)

It's a very good song, don't get me wrong, but around here it was banned from local country stations because it implied bisexuality to many listeners. "I want to kiss her lips, because they taste like you..."


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

In reference to the girl crush song.
One thing I know about women.

When they are the respectable one in the solid position with a full time man. Those women out their with out a full time man are bitches and whores.

Once a woman ends up with out a full time man they become one crazy broad with utter disregard.

Bitches be crazy. And this song is not helping. It is sensationalism for the bat shit crazy broad.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I like their music as well as this tune. Never thought it was gay.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Good voice. No idea what she was singing 
We went to a concert last week. Mathew West was the main event , Mr talkbox opened followed by Francesca Battistelli She has an amazing voice . Next time I see Mathew West indoors I am taking ear plugs and ballistic vest.


----------

